# Yahoo- Homeopathy: Sometimes a dose of nothing can do you a power of good (Guardian Unlimited)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Should homeopathy be available on the NHS? Absolutely â€" it's possibly the safest, most ethical and most effective placebo there is. Where money is truly wasted is in trying to find evidence that homeopathy works. If you think that what passes for homeopathy today can be properly assessed by modern science, it should only take a visit to a homeopathic pharmacy to change your mind. As part ...View the full article


----------

